# Systema Seminar in Chicago



## Brad S. (Jul 11, 2003)

Martin Wheeler will conduct a one-day Russian Martial Art seminar on Sunday August 10th at:

Academy of Self-Defense
 3753 W 95th St
Evergreen Park, IL 60805
(708) 499-1500

The seminar is $99 and is from 11AM-4PM.

There is a discount for those who attended the previous seminar with Brad Scornavacco.

Contact Ray Pohl at redfire1@aol.com for more details.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2003)

Reminder, this event is coming up!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 11, 2003)

I thought for a while I'd be able to make this but a change in my wife's plans changed mine! I hope we'll get a review however!


----------

